

Show HN: an infographic about Google's Nexus phones - andraskindler
http://blog.getinch.com/evolution-nexus-devices-infographic/

======
gknoy
Very nice. My only complaint was that white text on a yellow or light green
background was especially hard to read.

------
zsedbal
What did you use to create it?

~~~
andraskindler
We used Sketch.

------
gyufa
Looking good!

